#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Matlab

## Enet

Hi everyone,

Please I have a problem (see assignment 7.6 in the attached file). I already have the code for it (see attached too). My problem is since I'm a new beginner to MATLAB, I'm looking for someone to help me explain what the code mean in relation to the problem. In the mean time, I will continue with my learning of MATLAB but I just want to save my time that's why Im seeking for help.


Thanks



MacSee More: Matlab

----------


## samkum

Where can i get MATLAB software for windows 10

----------


## abrashid79

Hi,

Get it from the ******* download either 2016a and 2016b.

Regards

----------

